# Want to start a custom car shop.



## 1lowTC (Oct 15, 2005)

Hey, im 25 and im currently in the military, but I hate it here. When I get out of the military I was wanting to start a custom auto shop. A shop that does everything, from mounting and balancing wheels, to full blown customs. My home state is Kentucky, but the part that I live in is nothing but hillbillies. So, I know I couldnt build a shop there, so I would have to move to Louisville or Lexington. Basically, all Im asking is do you think it would be a good idea to start a custom shop or not?


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

You'd have to sell your soul to donk satan


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

:|


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

It can be done. Hope you have good experience. it's hard a for a young cat to know it all. I should know Im only 25 as well.


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

And not to knock down your idea. But if you have to ask anyone other than a significant other if it would be a good idea.....it's probably not a good idea. If you are going to put time and money into a business, you need to be pretty confident it will work


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

this a quote that has served me well from Indian Larry " do what you love and the money will fallow" if your heart is in the right place anything is possible. my advice is start small work your way up the ranks. buying and selling cars and parts


----------



## silverseven (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joeycutlass_@Nov 22 2010, 04:23 PM~19134565
> *this a quote that has served me well from Indian Larry " do what you love and the money will fallow" if your heart is in the right place anything is possible. my advice is start small work your way up the ranks. buying and selling cars and parts
> *


 :thumbsup: Take me for example im a chef and have been for 10 years i dont know if what i do will ever make me a baller, i just do it because my life would never be the same without it. Most people i know who have well known cars are more than likely single, broke and or have a job on the side to support they're car business. Imo a business plan a shitload of money and a willingness to sacrifice just about all of your time (nights weekends,holidays,birthdays, anniverserys, funerals,weddings, vacations)is a good start, but never a guarantee. Good luck


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

no way.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 22 2010, 08:17 PM~19135525
> *no way.
> *


X2 :loco: :werd:


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

bad idea


----------



## 1lowTC (Oct 15, 2005)

I like what joeycutlass said, or quoted. Thats what I was thinking. And I have talked about it with my wife, and she supports me, its just the location that is killing me. I have Luckys in Lexington, but thats not much competition. Then I have Cool Cars in Louisville, and Theres Pinky up in Ohio. Thats some of my concern about going into the custom car business. For me to be the new guy, and have these other guys who do the same thing, but have a reputation for building nice rides.


----------



## silverseven (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowTC_@Nov 22 2010, 10:08 PM~19137923
> *I like what joeycutlass said, or quoted. Thats what I was thinking. And I have talked about it with my wife, and she supports me, its just the location that is killing me. I have Luckys in Lexington, but thats not much competition. Then I have Cool Cars in Louisville, and Theres Pinky up in Ohio. Thats some of my concern about going into the custom car business. For me to be the new guy, and have these other guys who do the same thing, but have a reputation for building nice rides.
> *


also finding one thing to specialize and focus on may not be a bad idea either, then that way you can get some mainstream work and let everyone know that you also do other things,


----------



## 1lowTC (Oct 15, 2005)

I have another 5 years in the Army, so I have time to think about a plan on this business. I have wanted to build custom cars since I was 13, and im currently 25. So, as you can see, im dedicated to custom cars. I see what your saying about focusing on one thing. If I had to choose one thing that would have to be Paint and body work. 




I like your guys suggestions, whether its negative or positive.


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

just an idea,. build one fully done car the way you want to. then sell it to build another,that way you can show your work, make some dough, keep track of the details (cost ,man hours, headaches ect..)of the build as if it was for a customer so you can have an idea of what you would be going through for a customer.by the end of the project youll know what you want to do, GOOD LUCK :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

My town is struggling with economy already, lost a few custom car shops, it would be quite the gamble to start now. I wish you luck though


----------



## chevyman125 (Sep 23, 2007)

Anything is possible man. keep ur head up and put your all into it


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Selling stereos and doing donk shit you get involved with alot of shady people. Say someone doesnt like ur work and deals with their problems physically instead of verbally, youre stuck so be ready for it. Its not selling cookies to old ladies, youre dealing with drug dealers with lots of money and all kinds of shady people. 

I dont know how it is there but around here you cant just have a hydraulic shop or stereo shop, you have to diversify and do all kinds of car things to make it. Theres no competition but theres not really enough business to keep you afloat either so you gotta be skilled in all kinds of things.


----------



## 1lowTC (Oct 15, 2005)

Bedslead- I was thinking about doing something like that, instead of selling the car, i was gonna use it as a demo car. Just park it out front, and then build a hopper and park it outside while its standing on the rear bumper. That I think would draw attention to my shop.

509Rider- Thats one of my other concerns. The economy is sucking right now, and im sure not many people can afford to get custom work done.

Chevyman125- Thanks for the positive comment.

CoupeDTS- I have to say, that never crossed my mind about dealing with shady people. I know the lowrider scene has a lot of thugs, but I know not every lowrider is a gang banger. Thats something I would need to plan on. In case I decide to build this shop and run into a situation like this.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 23 2010, 02:58 PM~19144113
> *Selling stereos and doing donk shit you get involved with alot of shady people.  Say someone doesnt like ur work and deals with their problems physically instead of verbally, youre stuck so be ready for it.  Its not selling cookies to old ladies, youre dealing with drug dealers with lots of money and all kinds of shady people.
> 
> I dont know how it is there but around here you cant just have a hydraulic shop or stereo shop, you have to diversify and do all kinds of car things to make it.  Theres no competition but theres not really enough business to keep you afloat either so you gotta be skilled in all kinds of things.
> *


Ya my friend owned a shop and always got stuck with customers cars that were not fully paid for and they had to go on vacation, and after there was a huge drug ring busted in town his business totally died


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 23 2010, 09:03 PM~19146551
> *Ya my friend owned a shop and always got stuck with customers cars that were not fully paid for and they had to go on vacation, and after there was a huge drug ring busted in town his business totally died
> *


yea i knew a guy that did alot of custom cars and trucks and he had a huge list in his garage of all the people and how much each owed him. Youre usually dealing with kids that their eyes are bigger then their wallets. He did one guys car and was taking too long and the customer was one guy u didnt wanna fuck with, well he was gettin pissed the car wasnt gettin done. Then when it finally got done he felt he got ripped off and looked to shoot the builder if he ever saw him again. The builder knew this and moved out of town. 

He also did some other of my friends cars and they looked good when they were freshly done but later on that bondo was wearing thin and warping, and his work was shown for how cheap it was. He did my buddys regal the body strip underneat the doors and later on my buddy had the car stripped to get painted and they found that the previous guy stuffed newspaper in to hold the bondo to be stiff instead of patching in metal :0 If you do shitty work it will catch up to you!!!!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

with all that being said about sketchy people out there, its better to have a "team" or employees like a real business. So they dont think they are just gonna screw u over or can threaten you or try to deal with you, if you have a whole staff then its a "company" they are fucking with not a single person ya know. If you have a company you just look more professional and that would intimidate people more to fuck with u. Like would you steal $10 from a guy on the street or steal $10 from a bank.


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 23 2010, 07:03 PM~19146551
> *Ya my friend owned a shop and always got stuck with customers cars that were not fully paid for and they had to go on vacation, and after there was a huge drug ring busted in town his business totally died
> *


I knew a guy in CHICAGO that lost his shop too the feds dealing with some heavy hitters in the dope game it was not uncommon for lambos , bentleys etc the be in his shop at 1 time more like in storage at his place .Well when the shit went down the feds came in and took everything and this guy lost it all and some honest customers whos cars were there getting worked on caught hell getting there cars back !


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

Also to be real about it got to mix some insurance jobs in there for cash flow , custom work pays good but it cant keep the lights on .


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

theres alot to do with a real business too. You have to have insurance for the work you do. If you put on some suicide doors and one falls off while a guy is driving and someone dies they can come back and sue you. Or if you do a quick brake job while the car is in the shop and the brakes brake and they wreck they can come back and sue you. You gotta have protections from things like that.


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 23 2010, 09:17 PM~19147375
> *with all that being said about sketchy people out there, its better to have a "team" or employees like a real business.  So they dont think they are just gonna screw u over or can threaten you or try to deal with you, if you have a whole staff then its a "company" they are fucking with not a single person ya know.  If you have a company you just look more professional and that would intimidate people more to fuck with u.    Like would you steal $10 from a guy on the street or steal $10 from a bank.
> *


anfd never know when an employee will leave in the middle of a job..who will finish it? 

best to stick to one thing...audio,rims,paint, etc


----------



## 1lowTC (Oct 15, 2005)

You guys are really getting the wheels turning in my head. I planned on having employees that specialize in certain area's. I know it cant all be done with a one man show. I never thought about insurance, good point.


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1lowTC_@Nov 23 2010, 11:13 PM~19148793
> *You guys are really getting the wheels turning in my head. I planned on having employees that specialize in certain area's. I know it cant all be done with a one man show. I never thought about insurance, good point.
> *


what if your painter dont get shit in how will you pay him with money from the audio section?? doubt he will stay long enough if hes not paid right.. gotta pay everyone if there is no work so :dunno:


----------



## el beto (Sep 30, 2008)

2 Members: el beto, DaGrinch
SUP FAGED!


----------

